# Weight loss after Miscarriage



## tweedy

Hey ladies, 

I am recently 30 years of age, have had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic pregnancy and have a 2 1/2 year old.

Since my mmc in Nov 2010 at 8 weeks i have put on 1 1/2 stone and was at the end of my tether...so down and couldn't get over the fact that we have yet another angel, turning 30 was the low point for me and january was a nightmare as i really thought i would get pregnant again after my 1st cycle and didn't...after a day in bed miserable, i needed to take control so i have joined slimming world.

i have lost with weight watcher before in the past, but heard you could still go to slimming word when pregnant so no excuses, 1st meeting last week went well, now it's time for the 1st real weigh in and i am nervous.

i have heard that it is harder to lose weight after a mc as your body is all over the place, so trying not to pin my hopes on it too much, but i would a big loss in the 1st place and it would give me the incentive to carry on, i would love to loss about 2 stone to give my body the best start if i do get pregnant again, but for now it's nice to have a bit of control for a change.

has anyone had problems with weight gain after mc and how have you started to lose the weight.

wish me luck for weigh in!

T xx


----------



## TTC Again

Good that you are taking the right steps and best of luck on losing the weight.

I was just looking back at pictures from before we started TTC#2 last April and realized that in the last year, since having gone through 3 MCs, I've put on some weight. Only a bit on the scale, but my body looks different. It's so hard to go through the pain of a MC, but to have to see a constant reminder of it in the mirror each day makes it that much harder.

I agree that with hormones all over the place weight loss is hard, but hang in there. I think you're on the right track!


----------



## beth30

I am as big as a horse after my two MC in the sept and dec. I was kinda big anyway, but I've put on about 20 lbs.... and gaining.... I try to watch what I eat, but that makes me more hungry..... I live in the country, so no kind of weight loss programs for me.... just have to deal with it myself I guess.


----------



## acdmommy

my OH and doctor are worried about me since my mmc last month... every chance i get i workout, even if it is just some jumping jacks in the kitchen while i wait for the dish water to cool a bit... i have lost 14lbs, so 1 stone right? lol


----------



## diverdi

Everything went to pot after my MC, I either wasn't eating or eating junk. Think I gained about 6lb since.
I lost weight in teh past using a website called my fitness pal. So hopefully soon I'll get back on there.
I went for my first run today after 3 months. Only 3km and I almost threw up at the end but it was great as I didn't think about the MC for the whole time, just listened to the music and ran. Can't wait to go again now.
Good luck with your weigh in.


----------



## tweedy

Well, weigh in went great, 5 1/2 lbs off, so i really can't use hormones as an excuse any more, but a good start. 

Diverdi, i went for a run last night, about 2 miles and was wrecked, but i really enjoyed it, so hope to get out again soon, really clears your mind.

the best thing about last night's class was a meet a friend of my sisters and we were chatting, she asked how i was and said i hope you don't mind but your sister told me about your mmc, i was a bit annoyed but then she said that she had 2 mc before her 2nd daughter and we got chatting about it, amazing how it feels to get a few things off your chest and i came away with her number and a promise for a night out when be both get a stone off.

acdmommy, glad you are losing weight, but if you haven't too much to lose, be careful, it's nice to get control of things again and for your body to be healthy, but try not to overdo it, hopefully we will all fine peace with things soon.

fingers crossed i can keep it up and get a 1/2 stone award next week.

T xx


----------



## missmayhem

hello after 2 MC's THIS YEAR!!! i need to get some weight off.

have always looked at slimming world

any chance you can explain it too me in a paragraph?? what are the costs of it?

thanks hun well done so far and good luck


----------



## tweedy

Hey missmayhem, it's a really simple plan to follow, you get free foods, super freed foods of which you can eat as much as you like, so fruit, veg, pasta, lean meat etc, and then you have healthy extras like cheese, milk, cereals, bread etc, which are limited and measured and then your sins, like mayo, crisps, choc, you are allow between 5-15 syns a day. you can alter on a few different plans, so meat and bread are more or less availbale, but i use the extra easy which is very managable.

i paid £54 up front for registeration and 12 weeks, so that i don't have any reason not to do. it's very imformal and you set your own targets..the plus side for me is that you can attend when pregnant, so no stopping just because i get a bfp...which means i hopefully won't put on loads of weight if i miscarry anymore.

give it a look on line, but once you get the books it's all very easy to follow.

good luck with whatever you decided to do.

T xx


----------



## missmayhem

were abouts in NI are you???


----------



## tweedy

i'm in Bangor, about 15 miles from Belfast


----------



## missmayhem

your close to DoctorDeesMRS then!! i'm originally from Larne


----------

